# Virgin Hair Fertilizer Cream



## dreamgurl (Jan 1, 2005)

This product is from Africa and is supposed to be a miracle hair growth cream. I was talking with a guy from Nigeria who along with his wife owns a Beauty Supply store and he says they can't keep the stuff in stock. Even caucasians purchase this product. He says they are the only ones who sell it in the area (I guess to let me know the Koreans can't sell it) maybe because of their African connections. 

I was wondering if anyone has ever heard of this product and has tried it. I'm also told that Africans created this product because of the frequent braiding and how the process can damage the hair follicles, but they recommend this product to bring the hair back.

Here is a link to the picture of the product: http://www.africanbraids.biz/


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Jan 1, 2005)

I have tried it and I don't like it.  It's just so greasy but my mother likes it.  It looks like her hair is improving a lot.  The stuff was on my forehead within minutes.  Grease doesn't weigh my hair that much but then again I have hair that absorbs water like it is going out of style.  It contains lanolin and that stuff breaks me out.  The price they are charging is ridiculous but I can't knock the hustle.  In another group, this one person loves it.  She even bought the mercy cream.  My mom is traveling overseas and I asked her to pick it up for me so I can try it.


----------



## yokourt (Jan 1, 2005)

I found this on in bay in two sizes  one is $5.99 the other $9.99 plus Shipping $4.95.

http://i11.ebayimg.com/01/i/02/e7/64/30_1_b.JPG

I've never heard of it before, but this is what it says:

Virgin Hair Fertilizer
Hair Conditioning Cream 

Anti Dandruff and hair conditioning

cream for rapid hair growth


Directions:
Apply Virgin Hair Fertilizer into hair and scalp daily, comb it as desired.
It also maintains perm and pressed hair. 
Conditions broken and dry hair.

Ingredients;
Herbal Extract, Petroleum Jelly, Peppermint Oil, Sulphur Lanolin and Fragrance

Brand New Genuine Product 
Made in Germany
5.3 fl. oz (150g)


----------



## sassygirl125 (Jan 1, 2005)

Someone said this stuff smells like gasoline.


----------



## dreamgurl (Jan 1, 2005)

Champagne_Wishes...so this is more like a grease and not a cream? Hmmm...I thought maybe since it was in a tube and the site referred to this product as a cream...I assumed it would have a creamy consistency. As for the product running down your forehead...could you have used too much? I usually think when something is in a tube...they only want you to use a little bit. By the way, what is this mercy cream?

yokourt...the ingredient listing seems so easy to concoct at home...hmmm...I wonder what the Herbal Extract consists of.


----------



## plzgrow (Jan 1, 2005)

This stuff is not all its cracked up to be. My little sister decided to use it in her hair and it became real damaged an clogged her pores. I was told by a female in a bss near my home this product is best used on natural hair for better results. It weigh the hair down, it has a strong odor, it can really break you out if you have sensative facial skin.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 2, 2005)

this stuff is super thick its like grease in a toothpaste tube. 
do yourself a favor and get some herbal sulfer8 or any other sulfer grease 
and put a few drops of peppermint oil.
you will save on shipping and handling and you wont have to wait


----------



## recherche (Jan 2, 2005)

msportugal said:
			
		

> this stuff is super thick its like grease in a toothpaste tube.
> do yourself a favor and get some herbal sulfer8 or any other sulfer grease
> and put a few drops of peppermint oil.
> you will save on shipping and handling and you wont have to wait



You took the words right out of my mouth once I saw the ingredients. lol


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 2, 2005)

saddity1 said:
			
		

> You took the words right out of my mouth once I saw the ingredients. lol



hee hee hee great minds think alike


----------



## tryn2growmyhair (Jan 2, 2005)

yokourt said:
			
		

> I found this on in bay in two sizes  one is $5.99 the other $9.99 plus Shipping $4.95.
> 
> http://i11.ebayimg.com/01/i/02/e7/64/30_1_b.JPG
> 
> ...




Thanks for telling us the ingredients. I would NEVER apply petroleum jelly directly on my scalp. I would also be interested in knowing what is in this so-called "herbal extract." My guess is that there is nothing in this that we could not make ourselves.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 2, 2005)

I was wondering about the made in germany-African product?


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Jan 4, 2005)

Lucia said:
			
		

> I was wondering about the made in germany-African product?




I think it was originally made in Nigeria.  Then it gained popularity in Europe.


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Jan 4, 2005)

dreamgurl said:
			
		

> Champagne_Wishes...so this is more like a grease and not a cream? Hmmm...I thought maybe since it was in a tube and the site referred to this product as a cream...I assumed it would have a creamy consistency. As for the product running down your forehead...could you have used too much? I usually think when something is in a tube...they only want you to use a little bit. By the way, what is this mercy cream?
> 
> yokourt...the ingredient listing seems so easy to concoct at home...hmmm...I wonder what the Herbal Extract consists of.




Oh yeah.  Main ingredient is petroleum.  Then there is lanolin, peppermint oil, sulfur, and herbal extracts.  It was just too much for me.  But there are some followers of this product.


----------



## bajanplums1 (Jan 4, 2005)

I agree. My mom brought this to me last week, she got it from her braider. I looked at it and was like HELL NA, I do use grease, but I stick with B&B super gro. She's not using it either--i just looks like petroleum--at least with B&B I have used it for years & trust it.


----------



## beawo (Feb 6, 2005)

I have used it. I started a thread on this on another forum. It is the best. My whole family is now hooked on it thanks to me. It does work. I was sceptical when I purchased because I had not used any grease on my scalp for about 3 years since coming to the site. My hair has thrived quiet well with it.  Its quite light not too heavy and melts when you put it on your hand. I don't like any other product but this one. I have tried WGHO and when I finish my two bottles won't be purchasing it again. I have tried every fad product I could get my hands on and nothing works for me as well as Virgin. I don't have anymore dandruff thanks to this cream (My scalp used to be covered in dandruff but since using this cream I have not had any more dandruff).


----------



## MonaLisa (Feb 6, 2005)

sassygirl125 said:
			
		

> Someone said this stuff smells like gasoline.


 

Dayum.


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally Posted by sassygirl125
> Someone said this stuff smells like gasoline.
> 
> 
> ...



Well it smells close to it.


----------



## CLASSYEBONYGIRL (Oct 8, 2006)

*Bumping!!*


----------



## Jas123 (Oct 12, 2006)

msportugal said:
			
		

> this stuff is super thick its like grease in a toothpaste tube.
> *do yourself a favor and get some herbal sulfer8 or any other sulfer grease *
> *and put a few drops of peppermint oil.*
> *you will save on shipping and handling and you wont have to wait*


Exactly....basically this is old news as far as the ingredients..ladies on this thread already hip to the sulphur..I.E. mtg/homemade mtg/sulfer8


----------



## reckgnyze (Oct 12, 2006)

Well i have been using it for some weeks almost a month now and it has gotten my hair to grow a bit so I don't see whats the problem with.


----------



## naturaline (Oct 12, 2006)

iv used it! nahhh its not good at all... my scalp was on fire! and its too thick really clogged up my scalp. i payed about Â£5 for it!!! that lik $9 or summat! 

hope i dont sound like im tellin you want to do (dont buy it lol) BUT try it if u want lolol

I its all luv.


----------



## naturaline (Oct 12, 2006)

reckgnyze said:
			
		

> Well i have been using it for some weeks almost a month now and it has gotten my hair to grow a bit so I don't see whats the problem with.


thats cool! whats dont work for some, works for others. 

xx


----------



## LizLeila (Oct 12, 2006)

It is so funny this came up. When I went on vacation, the woman who braided my hair swore by it, so I bought some.  For my braids, it was really great with cutting down on the itching and helped relieve the initial tightness of the braids.  Since I have gone back to wearing my hair down, I practically forgot I had this stuff.  I may give it a try.  It is important not to use too much because it can get gunky (if that is a word).  It does have a strong smell, but mostly reminded me peppermint.  It is nowhere as stinky as MTG or even WHGO, IMO.  

I agree with the posters who said that you shouldnt ship out for this stuff.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 20, 2008)

my dominican stylist just recommended this product to me..she says it works really fast to produce thick, long hair...she sells it for $15....i'd like to try it, her hair is awesome, ofcourse, and i need something to regrow my strands like, tomorrow....


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Sep 20, 2008)

My husband uses this on his scalp.  He has locks.  It's thick, almost like vaseline, and it smells like peppermint.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 20, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> My husband uses this on his scalp. He has locks. It's thick, almost like vaseline, and it smells like peppermint.


 
 
great, is your husband's hair growing rapidly...i bet it is pretty thick, huh?


----------



## yuriko (Sep 20, 2008)

I am from Nigeria, and everyone back home in my country swears by this. It has a combination of natural herbs in it. I dont know if there is any scientific proof that it works, but I have seen my mother's hair, several of my friends hair grow and get thicker on it. I only used it when I had braids. But never really thought to use it my self, since I was happy with the thickness of my hair. I never had a problem using ointments that contain petroleum jelly or lanonlin, my advice is to put just a little. You are actually supposed to apply sparingly, dont drench your scalp with it


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 20, 2008)

i used to use this in 2005/2006 when i used to visit a Nigerian braider, i loved the tingly scalp sensation and that the too tight braids loosened up quickly (fast growth?) 

a little goes a loooooooong way


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 20, 2008)

sounds great to me...i'm looking for thickness!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 13, 2008)

i need some of this stuff. Does anyone know what company makes it?


----------



## nc cutie (Sep 26, 2009)

bumping this one


----------



## ToyToy (Sep 26, 2009)

I used to use it years ago when my hair was still relaxed. I liked the tingle, but it was sooooooooo greasy, so I stopped after using it for a few weeks. I also didn't like the strong smell. My cousin, on the other hand, kept using it for a long time (she swore by it), and she stayed the same neck/shoulder length for years. Her hair didn't really get thicker either.


----------



## BlackGeisha (Sep 26, 2009)

I've used and it works, it does grow your hair fast, but it smells like diesel and it broke out my acne prone skin, so I had to stop using it. It's funny this product comes up again I still have a full tube that I found today in my drawer.


----------



## hothair (Sep 26, 2009)

I used this circa 2005 and it worked for me, filled in my edges and got my hair about 2 inches from APL - my longest only MTG gave me that sort of growth. Something happened with the formula for me cause soon after it stopped working.


----------



## Tamrin (Sep 26, 2009)

It does work I used to use it as well I still have 2 tubes. This product is the reason I found LHCF. I was searching for reviews on it and I bumped into this site.


----------



## snickieb (Jan 8, 2010)

I had my hair braided on Dec 31, 2009 in NJ, the braider was a young Haitain who recommended the product after she used it to re-grow her hair after being shaved and prepped, in one section of her head, for braid surgery. She had the surgery last February and she advised me that her hair has grown back. She said use it once a week (not daily as the package recommends) I have a TWA so she said it should help my hair grow faster. I applied to my scalp everyday for the first few days and it helped to loosen the braids and I will continue to use the product on my scalp until I remove the braids. I have not put oil or grease on my scalp in years, but I have still been co-washing as well (once a week so far). The peppermint oil is pretty strong, but I don't mind it. I will post my results the end of february (if I remember). Hope this helps.


----------



## snickieb (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh BTW I paid $5.99 at the BSS in NJ


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 8, 2010)

yokourt said:


> I found this on in bay in two sizes one is $5.99 the other $9.99 plus Shipping $4.95.
> 
> http://i11.ebayimg.com/01/i/02/e7/64/30_1_b.JPG
> 
> ...


 
Ummm ok I could see the sulphur and the peppermint oil but how can it really benefit our hair if one of the main ingredients is Petroleum Jelly? Just another get rich quick scam with a fancy label and a friend of a friend of my cousin's sister in law said it worked for her story?


----------



## msbettyboop (Jan 8, 2010)

As a Nigerian, I'm just going to chip in my $0.02. It smells awful, is very heavy and clogs up the pores. I used it a lot when I was braiding back home and I never liked it. All my sisters used it and there was no miracle. Our hair still grew at the normal rate. Maybe it might work for some people. I've just never met those people. I've achieved more growth with mixing peppermint oil and rosemary oil with my coconut oil & evoo in 3 months than I achieved in all the years I kept slapping that stuff on my head. 

BTW, it costs like $1 back home, if that. $15 is a total rip off IMO.


----------



## Rain20 (Jan 8, 2010)

I really think although not listed there are hormones in this product. I had a very reaction to this product including acne. Can the entire ingredient list be found anywhere like the MSDS(sP?) I tried it twice before giving up on it.


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 8, 2010)

I used this only for a short time. I didn't like the consistency- too greasy.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, it works, I used two tubes of it.  I stopped bcs I decided to try other stuff.  I would recommend it.


----------



## Qualitee (Oct 9, 2012)

Bumping....


----------



## longinghair (Oct 9, 2012)

I have used it before. It is just a regular grease and sulphur mix. Nothing special.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using LHCF


----------

